# Looking for ships my Uncle Harold Dutton served on in WW2



## Alfred21 (Nov 24, 2021)

Think he was an Engineer on SS Maheer. I have a medal given to him any information would be well received


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
Do you have his date and place of birth please?
The ship was actually the MAHSEER which was mined in the Thames Estury 18 October 1941.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome, 
Seems this medal is worth a few quid. One for sale on e-bay asking £100 opening bid. 
WWII WW2 World War Two Brocklebank Medal silver SS Mahseer 18 October 1941 boxed | eBay 
According to the write up, one sold for £160 in 2010.

regards
Roger


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

They are different though, Roger.
Alfred21's is a badge, I was wondering what the cir***ferentially opposite protrusions were, now I can see the pin upright, on the right. The one on EBay is more akin to a coin. Interesting!
Rgds.
Dave


----------

